# ? Fault in Hymer control panel



## jdc (Jun 18, 2008)

A friend of mine has a Hymer caravan and asked me about an apparent fault in the control panel. The leisure battery indicator suggests that the leisure battery is flat but on testing the leisure battery it is fully charged.
It seems that there's a fault in the control panel - has anyone encountered a similar problem?
Thanks in anticipation of your advice


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Doesn't look like it


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

veeeerry interesting.

We developed a phantom fault with our 12 volt system just dying for no discernable reason. Most annoying given we were on our way to Greece. We stopped not once but twice at Hymer HQ who could not find a fault - we thought electroblock batteries etc.

Sat dish up steps down we were going nowhere and then as quickly as it came it was back

In the end we said the hell with it lets go to greece and chance it - brave or stupid!

The more we thought about it it seemed to manifest itself when we activated the switches to check water batteries etc so we disciplined ourselves (read me) not to touch it and guess what - no problems after 6 weeks!!!

My guess is loose wiring at the switch and it sounds like a similar problem . I am not a sparky so I wont pull it apart whilst we are on the road.

You are not alone as the saying goes.


GO to Greece - it is fabulous !!

cheers

barry


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*control panel*

jdc,

The cure is this, draw power from the batteries until they/it is almost flat. Then put on charge on mains. During this process the system should reset. Hymer UK told me this when I had the same issue and it works fine.

Philk


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

did you fix it?


----------

